# Wish i'd brought the WD 40 release oil.



## jimro (Oct 14, 2013)

l


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL. Which way do I turn this thing,was is righty tighty, lefty loosey or was it the other way around.. Nice shot!


----------



## jimro (Oct 14, 2013)

Cheers DarkShadow glad you liked it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

What an appropriate caption!

Alternate caption: "Oh come on you wuss--really, and I mean *REALLY* torque on it, man!"


----------



## jimro (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice  one Derrel and thanks for looking.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2013)

Perfect title(s) for a good capture!    

I love your avatar, jimro - what kind of bird is that?   European goldfinch?   (They look very different in North America.)


----------



## annamaria (Oct 14, 2013)

Perfect title and good shot.


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

terri said:


> Perfect title(s) for a good capture!
> 
> I love your avatar, jimro - what kind of bird is that?   European goldfinch?   (They look very different in North America.)


Thanks for looking Terri,glad you liked it.The bird is a European Goldfinch Terri,a beautiful little bird.


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Perfect title and good shot.


Thanks Spanishgirleyes glad you liked it.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 15, 2013)

What they said.  ^


----------



## sm4him (Oct 15, 2013)

:lmao: 

Any shot that makes me smile is a good shot!
This is definitely a good shot.


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 15, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad you liked it Sm4him


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheers Ron.


----------



## baturn (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep! Got a little chuckle out of me too.


----------



## jimro (Oct 15, 2013)

baturn said:


> Yep! Got a little chuckle out of me too.


Thanks for looking Brian.


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Oct 18, 2013)

'Mmmm, now if I could just remember where I put that star screwdriver...'


----------

